# Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello Gurus,

I need your guidance, i have mentioned my mother's name in "*non-migrant dependent*" category in my online application, now CO is asking confirmation, if it is correct then he need PCC and MEDS for non-migrating dependent, if not then he is asking Form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) to fill and send.
Since my mother is not dependent on me as she is a pensioner, so i will change it to "Other family members category"

if you can pls have a look at it http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

need to know:
@ Sl.# 11 *Details of other applicants:*
do i need to fill up my wife details again?
do i need to fill up my children (3) details again? if yes, then the space is insufficient, how can i attach additional details? 

your valuable inputs are appreciated....
kindly
ali


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Ali:

Yes, fill in your wife details again, even if it's the same.

For insufficient space, all you have to do is write:
See attached sheet titled "XXXX"

Then XXXX could be the question you are answering on the main form and a seperate page with all the information.



alizulfs said:


> Hello Gurus,
> 
> I need your guidance, i have mentioned my mother's name in "*non-migrant dependent*" category in my online application, now CO is asking confirmation, if it is correct then he need PCC and MEDS for non-migrating dependent, if not then he is asking Form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) to fill and send.
> Since my mother is not dependent on me as she is a pensioner, so i will change it to "Other family members category"
> ...


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks amaslam, I have done as you advised....


----------

